# I'm done part II - here are all of the lenses I've sold



## mackguyver (Nov 8, 2013)

As a follow up to my I'm done list, here's all the lenses I bought then sold:

*18-55 IS* - nice kit lens

*50 1.4 *- The lens that made me fall in love with photography - great at f/2, but didn't care of the build quality - upgraded to f/1.2 version

*70-300 4.5-5.6 IS *- Good starter lens, but very soft at 300mm, the focal length I used most - upgraded to 70-200 4 IS

*Tokina 11-16 2.8 *- Nice lens, bad CA, but DxO and others fixed it well. Sold when leaving crop

*35 1.4* - Great lens, but fell in love with 24 1.4 II, never looked back 

*24-70 2.8 *- Upgraded to Mk II

*70-200 4 IS* - Upgraded to 2.8 IS II, but miss the compact size sometimes

*50 1.2* - I miss it  Wish it were sharper, but it took great photos. Sold to fund 300 2.8 IS II

*135 2* - Beauty, but like the 35, I all but stopped using it when I bought the 85 1.2 II. Killer for indoor sports.

*400 5.6* - Sold to fund 300 2.8 IS II, but best telephoto for the money by far. Tough to use, but great results when mastered. Miss the compact size.

*Sigma 12-24 4-5.6 II* - Love the 12mm rectilinear view, but didn't use it enough to keep it.

*Mark II Extenders* - upgraded to Mark III


----------



## bholliman (Nov 8, 2013)

My "sold" list:

EF-S 18-55mm kit lens, came with T2i, replaced by EF-S 18-135 which wasn't much better
EF-S 55-250, my first tele lens, sold when I purchased 100-400L, very good lens for the money
EF-S 18-135, nice zoom range, but marginal otherwise. Replaced with EF-S 15-85
EF-S 15-85 one of the best APS-C lenses, sold when I sold with my 7D
EF 100-400L sold to fund purchase of EF 70-200 2.8 II, didn't often use above 200mm anyway
EF 24-105L nice lens, sold after acquiring EF 24-70 2.8 II, was gathering dust
EF 85 1.8 another nice lens, but I wasn't using it
EF 35 1.4L was gathering dust after I acquired EF 24-70 2.8 II, EOS-M and 22/2 covered same equivalent focal length

Some nice lenses here. At this point the only ones I really miss are the 100-400 for its reach (replaced with the 2x III extender on my 70-200) and the 85 1.8 as a small, portable portrait lens. 

At times I miss the range of the 24-105 as a walk around lens. Now I carry my 24-70 2.8 II and 135L instead. More lens changes and bulk to carry around, but optically better.


----------



## dstppy (Nov 8, 2013)

"70-300 4.5-5.6 IS - Good starter lens, but very soft at 300mm" -- I hate this lens, I have to sell it still.

My "list:
EF-S 60/2.8 Macro
EF-S 10-22/3.5-4.5 USM
EF-S 15-85/3.5-5.6 IS USM
EF 70-300/4-5.6 IS USM

Except I'm too lazy and hate the people on Craigslist and haven't re-listed them yet ;D

How'd you guys do on prices?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 8, 2013)

I will not name the lenses used in Olympus 35mm film, but only on Canon EOS cameras:
*EF 28-90mm F4-5.6* (kit lens reasonable) 
*EF 28-105mm F4-5.6 USM* (was my dream consumer, when I was innocent) :
*Sigma 24-70mm F3.5-5.6* aspherical (more or less in the movie, but terrible sharpness in digital) 
*Sigma 70-300mm F4-5.6 macro* (reasonable up to 150mm, and unclear on tele) 
*EF 28-135mm F3.5-5.6 IS* (good lens, but sharpness in the corners was weak) 
*EF-S 18-55mm f3.5-5.6* (reasonable in a 8 megapixel camera) 
*Sigma 18-200mm F3.5-6.3* (did his job if had plenty of light in the environment) 8)
*EF-S 18-55mm F3.5-5.6 IS* (optical very good, but mechanically fragile) 
*EF-S 55-250mm F4-5.6* (very sharp and unsurpassed in its price range)


----------



## bholliman (Nov 8, 2013)

dstppy said:


> How'd you guys do on prices?



I don't remember all the details, but generally I was able to sell the EF lenses for maybe 80% of what I paid new and better for the L's. The EF-S lenses when cheap, except for the 15-85 that went for around 80%. I was selling on eBay until maybe 18 months ago and then started using CR as the eBay fees were getting too high.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 8, 2013)

bholliman said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > How'd you guys do on prices?
> ...


All lenses I sold prior to late 2012 (when the heavy rebating kicked in), I made money or at the very least broke even. This year, I've lost around 5% or barely broke even. I've always taken a bath on my bodies. All selling has been on FEeBay.


----------



## dstppy (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks guys; I'm going to give another whirl at CL.

I'm only going to spend it on more camera gear, so I've been slow to sell ;D

What I was looking for was a friend who was on the market so I could just take a 20% hit and nicely call that a day. Apparently I have either poor or intelligent friends


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 8, 2013)

I've sold a ton of Canon and Nikon lenses. Usually for a small profit. I've a Nikon 200-400mm G that I'm debating on selling, I see they are going for $4500 - $4900 on ebay for ones that are perfect like mine. I don't use it enough to justify keeping it, I only bought it to try out because the price was low and it was a legitimate local deal. I had to buy a used D300S and a Gimbal yoke in order to be able to use it, I might sell the D300s as well once the lens is gone.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 9, 2013)

Lenses sold (in chronological order):

*EF 300mm f/4L IS* - after shooting my first hawk with my 100L Macro, it was obvious I needed something longer; I bought the 300/4 used, sold it (for a $150 profit) after getting the 100-400L for the extra 100mm with IQ better than the 300/4 + 1.4x

*EF 200mm f/2.8L II* - bought used, sold (for a $100 profit) after getting the 70-200/2.8L IS II

*EF 85mm f/1.8* - bought new with my first dSLR (a T1i/500D), sold (at a $50 loss) after getting the 85L II

*EF 24-105mm f/4L IS* - bought used, sold (for the same price purchased) after getting a new copy of the lens in a 5DII kit

*EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 DO IS* - bought used, sold (for the same price purchased) after using it for ~4 months; I wanted to try it as a compact travel combo with the 24-105L, liked the size, didn't like the weird bokeh, the softness, or the zoom 'creep' (creep isn't the right word - once, when at 300mm tracking a bird that flew directly overhead, the extended barrel slammed back in so hard I nearly got a black eye from the camera's eyecup!)

*EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5* - bought new, sold (at a $50 loss) after getting the 16-35L II for my 5DII, liked the lower distortion of the 10-22mm, overall IQ of the 16-35 II on FF is better

*EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS* - bought new with the T1i, IMO the best general purpose zoom for APS-C, sold (at a $100 loss) since I hadn't used it in months - good as it is, the 24-105L on FF is better

*EF 1.4x II Extender* - bought used, sold (for a $25 profit) after getting the 1.4xIII as a better match to the 600 II that I had just preordered

*EF 2x III Extender* - bought used, sold (for the same price purchased) after ordering the 2xIII as a better match for my 600 II, on the day the firmware update allowing f/8 AF on the 1D X was announced

*EF 24-105mm f/4L IS* - sold (for the same $800 paid as a kit lens), after getting the 24-70/2.8L II; really glad I sold it when I did, a few weeks later the 6D/5DIII kit prices for the lens dropped to $500/$600, and used prices took a big hit (there was just a new/unused white box one on my local CL for $550)

*EF 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6L IS* - bought used, sold (for a $150 profit) earlier today (literally!), since it's been replaced by the 24-70 II + 70-300L as my go-to travel kit, the latter combo giving better IQ throughout the (slightly broader) range

All of my buying/selling of used lenses has been on CL, and overall I'm in the black on lens buying/selling.


----------



## Canon1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hmm.... tough to remember all of them:

1) Canon 300 f2.8 is I
2) Canon 500 f4 is I
3) Canon 65mm Macro
4) Sigma 120-400
5) Sigma 18-200
6) Canon 18-200
7) Sigma 10-20
8) Canon 70-200 F4
9) Canon 600mm f4 non-is
10) Canon 1.4x TC II
11) Canon 2.0x TC II
12) Sigma 10mm Fisheye

The hardest for me to part with was the 300 f2.8 and the sigma 18-200. The canon was just a spectacular lens (Have since purchased a 300 f2.8 II), and the 18-200 sigma was my first lens for my old rebel. Just a great jack of all trades and at a time when more then $400 for a lens seemed INSANE.


----------



## RomainF (Nov 9, 2013)

The point here is to explain in a few words why you were and weren't satisfied with the lenses. There is no interest in listing all the gear you have ever owned...


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 9, 2013)

My sold list is quite short:

Canon 10-22: Great lens, but replaced it with a 17-40L after going full-frame
Canon 28-135: Complete POS lens. Replaced it with a 24-105L
Canon 35mm: Some kinda cheap prime that never got much use 
Canon 70-200 f/4: By far my favorite "sold" lens. Tack sharp with outstanding color and contrast. Replaced it with a 70-300L after going full frame for some extra reach.


----------



## Zv (Nov 9, 2013)

In order -

*Tamron SP 70-300mm f/4-5.6 Di VC USD.* The first telephoto lens I ever owned. It was a bit too bulky and felt cheap. IQ was OK at the wider end but sucked after 150mm. I think I had this lens less than a year. Replaced with 70-200 f/4L IS. 

*Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5.* I loved this lens but when I moved up to FF it made no sense to keep it. Replaced with 17-40L. No regrets. 

*Canon 85mm f/1.8*. When I sold the Tamron I bought this as a temp replacement. It made a good match to my nifty fifty at the time. However, I wasn't happy with the LoCA and it had to go. I also bought a used 135L around this time. 

*Canon 50mm f/1.8. * I sold this the same time as the 85mm. I just wasn't using it and on FF it was less than optimal. Still, I wish I had kept it. There was no real need to sell it. 

*Canon EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM.* This was tough to sell and one that I was on the fence about. This was by far my fave lens overall. So useful. However I could see that the 7D was being used less often and I needed something that could work on FF so it had to go sadly. Replaced with a used 24-105L. 

I think buying L lenses had a lot to do with my decision to sell too! I just feel more comfortable with the Ls. I love primes but the L zooms do a pretty amazing job and f/4 on FF is actually quite nice. I think I'm done selling lenses for now, got an ideal kit so far.


----------



## mwh1964 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sold 50 f1.2 and 100 L macro. Super fantastic lenses. Regret selling both and just waiting for a fair deal to pop up at BH or CL. Also looking for a fair deal on the 24-70 V2. Hard to decide which to go with. Currently most used lenses are the 35 f2 is and 70-200 V2 even if it is cumbersome to carry around. Actually thinking of getting the 35 L and selling the f2 is. But probably the one I have is the better choice after all. Hard to part with the good stuff even if I don't use the gear much. Have found it easy to sell on CL. Probably my prices are too low.


----------



## luckydude (Nov 9, 2013)

dstppy said:


> "70-300 4.5-5.6 IS - Good starter lens, but very soft at 300mm" -- I hate this lens, I have to sell it still.



Huh. I love this lens, I think it is one of the sleepers.

http://www.mcvoy.com/lm/elkhorn_slough/8.html

I've got much better lenses, all the way up to the 600mm f4 II, but I still like that lens. Very light, decent optics, cheap.


----------



## Etienne (Nov 9, 2013)

I'll play too:

Canon 28-105 3.5-4-5 USM -Sold because it lacked IS. Wasn't a bad lens for the price though. Really compact.
Canon 70-300 non-USM - old lens, kind of crappy
Canon 85 1.8 - Sometimes miss it now, may buy another one
Canon 17-55 2.8 IS USM - Really sharp lens, great IS, fast focus, but really cheap feel, manual focus and zoom not smooth. Bought it for $850, sold it for $950 when I moved to Full frame
Canon 55-250 IS ... Came in a kit with a 60D. Took a couple of shots in the living room before selling it. No use for it. Cost $60 with the kit, sold for $190 on eBay, maybe a little more, can't remember.
Canon 18-55 IS ... Came in a kit with 60D. no use for it, sold on eBay Don't think I took a shot with it.
Selling the two kit lenses reduced the price of the 60D over buying body alone. 
Sigma super-zoom ... older one, can't remember the details, but was pretty crappy

Lenses I might sell:

Canon 28 2.8 IS ... very nice lens, rarely used, I think I would get more use out of the 24 mm version
Canon 40 mm 2.8 pancake ... almost never use it
Canon 50 1.4 ... if an update with IS becomes available
2x teleconverter III ... don't use it much, think I'd get more use out of the 1.4x
Canon 16-35L 2.8 II - if a really good 14-24 comes out, but probably not, this is my most used lens
Canon 24-105 f/4L IS- If Canon comes out with a 24-70 f/2.8 IS. I really like IS for video
Canon 70-200 2.8L IS II - Only if I totally give up on Canon full frame (when I am too old to lift this lens? But will probably give it to my son if he stays with Canon)


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 9, 2013)

Cameras and lenses sold: NONE.  I've just given it to my father and relatives who need them. I'm to sentimental to sell some things I really like.

Yashica SLR + zoom lens: father
Kodak 5MP point and shoot: brother
500D + 18-55 IS (little great, light, under-appreciated and wonderful but fragile lens) + 55-250 IS (the 55-250 IS is the most missed lens of all. excellent IQ in a very cheap and light package): father


----------



## skullyspice (Nov 9, 2013)

Ive never sold a lens or camera since my introduction to photography in 1980  I have bought a lot tho


----------



## dgatwood (Nov 9, 2013)

V8Beast said:


> Canon 28-135: Complete POS lens. Replaced it with a 24-105L



That's the only lens I ever sent back. Twice. I didn't give it a third chance. I figure any lens that creeps that badly probably has horribly sloppy manufacturing tolerances all around. I keep hoping they'll release a 28-135 II... or better, a 24-160L.


----------



## wayno (Nov 9, 2013)

18-55 IS kit - don't use but kept for my son to muck around with on the 550d
55-250 kit - sold. Used once!
Sigma 17-70 2.8-4 - sold after some decent use - upgraded to 24-70
24-70 - sold to upgrade to II
10-22 - sold when moving to FF

Probably should sell:
85 1.8 (bought the Sigma 85 and prefer it)
24 1.4 II - don't use it much but LOVE it when I do


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 12, 2013)

luckydude said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > "70-300 4.5-5.6 IS - Good starter lens, but very soft at 300mm" -- I hate this lens, I have to sell it still.
> ...


I have some nice shots with the lens (see below), but found it way too soft at 300mm, and bought the 70-200 f/4 IS + 1.4x II which is much sharper at 280mm.


----------



## Ruined (Nov 12, 2013)

Lenses I sold:

70-300mm f/4-5.6 non-L - I bought it cheap @ 369, ended up about an even trade for the optically superior EF-S 55-250 STM. As of now I use the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II USM for FF and the 55-250 STM for my crop. I would replace the EF-S 55-250 with a high quality compact/light FF lens in a second, but Canon does not currently make one.

17-55 f/2.8 IS USM - When I bought a full frame camera, I sold this lens for two reasons despite also having a crop camera.
First, most of the range can be serviced by the FF 24-70 as I rarely used 17-24mm on crop - most shots I took with it on crop were between 28mm and 55mm (normal to tele).
Second, though I got some great shots with it, I was never totally satisfied. I can't really put my finger on it, but the a lot of the pics seem to have an almost dated look to them when compared to some of the newer primes and zooms. Maybe a bit soft, or the color a bit muted? Either way, though this is the best lens for crop currently I was never really 100% satisifed with it optically; maybe we will see a update of it soon.

EF 135mm f/2.8 Softfocus - I was interested in this lens for the softfocus effect... I really like to use optical effects over digital when possible. But, despite much experimentation I was not happy with the softfocus effect it delivered. I couldn't shoot wide open without extreme/unusable softfocus even at the dial at 1/4 of max, plus even when stopped down I got better results out of software with less hassle. The ancient AF system did not help, though it is a bargain pricewise.

Lenses I was tempted to sell but did not

EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 - When I got a FF I was tempted to swap this out for the 16-35mm f/2.8, but after looking at samples I am not convinced the 16-35 is better - may actually be worse. The 10-22 seems to have MUCH less barrel distortion, so much less that I'd say it makes up for the lack of f/2.8. I would love to see a 16-35 f/2.8 with more controlled distortion but there is a good chance this is simply an advantage of crop for this type of lens. I think I am going to keep this one for a while, one of the best shots I ever took was done with this lens.

EF 40mm - I actually sold this once, rebought it because I kinda missed it a bit. It is not very useful on crop but is a fun lens on FF. I might sell again if the 50mm IS f/1.8 comes out soon and is compact, who knows


----------

